# Fixed router with lift or Table ready plunge router with new Plate?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi guys, I haven’t been around for a while and I just retired so I’m going to be spending some time in my shop.
One of the first things I want to do is finish my router Table/cabinet. I have a MCLS Router Table with fence and I built my own cabinet. I never got a lift for it because the insert hole only fits the MCLS U-Turn lift. I thought the lift was a little expensive at the time and the crank handle is on the side which I think would interfere with the cabinet drawers on both sides.

I’ve been using a PC 890 router that has worked fine all these years, but I’m having a lot of difficulty razing it up and down lately. Also I’m really tired of pulling it out of the table when I want to use it as a plunge router. 

So anyway I want to buy a permanent table router for safety reasons and not have to deal with it any more. I really like the JessEm™ Router Lift although I will need to make modifications to the table top for it to fit. If I do decide to buy this lift then I want a router to go with it.

It’s been recommended to purchase a Triton with a new insert, but it will cost me a lot more money and some of the Triton reviews aren’t so appealing to me. I really don’t have any other routers in mind, but it looks like I can buy the lift and a router for less than the Triton itself. 
What do you think? I have 4 routers as it is and I’m really hesitant on buying another router.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Hi guys, I haven’t been around for a while and I just retired so I’m going to be spending some time in my shop.
> One of the first things I want to do is finish my router Table/cabinet. I have a MCLS Router Table with fence and I built my own cabinet. I never got a lift for it because the insert hole only fits the MCLS U-Turn lift. I thought the lift was a little expensive at the time and the crank handle is on the side which I think would interfere with the cabinet drawers on both sides.
> 
> I’ve been using a PC 890 router that has worked fine all these years, but I’m having a lot of difficulty razing it up and down lately. Also I’m really tired of pulling it out of the table when I want to use it as a plunge router.
> ...



You can never have too many routers. Put bits in them and have them ready to plug in and route. 
I have the Jessem master II lift with the crank on the side and like it a lot. I can raise and lower the bit while the router is running , I found that with the table top height adjustments are covered by the feather board set ups and are a hassle sometimes to get at without breaking down the set up.
The guys here seem to like the Bosch, and Dewalt, I have a Bosch and like it too, but have several other brands.

Herb


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Herb, I just found another Thread that mentions the same combination of Bosh and JessEm.

I don’t know how I missed that thread when I posted.:fie:


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was looking at the Bosch routers when I discovered that I can buy the Bosch 16171 2 Horsepower Router Motor and the Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base with Above-Table Hex Key for $177 on Amazon. That’s not bad for what I do although I probably need to add a MCLS metal insert for $66.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...see also CPOOUTLETS.COM...

Sites-cpooutlets-Site

Factory reconditioned for $134...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK the Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base is NOT going to work for me because I have to still go under the table to unlock it before raising or lowering it. So I’m back to the JessEm™ Router Lift and maybe the Bosch 16171 Router motor.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I already had the 1617 EVSPK, but got tired of switching it out, so bought the motor only for the table. Recently, I bought a Triton TRA001 and really like the HP. What convinced me was the fact that it is what Mark Sommerfeld has in his video, along with a twist lock insert that takes a second or two to remove for adjusting from the top. If you get a chance to watch is videos, you will see how quick and easy that setup is to use. I have all his videos on cabinet, door and even dovetail making and have found them invaluable. So if its good enough for him, its good enough for me. It is obvious from the way he works, the Sommerfeld was and is a skilled cabinet maker. The cost of the Triton is less than the price of most lifts, and you can get the Woodpecker plate for it so you have that twist lock feature as well. 

This video will get you to a lot of Youtube videos of his methods and tools. BTW, I am a fan of his stuff, but don't even get so much as a toaster when I point to his stuff.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Tom, 
I like your Forum name as I consider myself as a "Desert Rat" too. I have worked and lived in the high desert for almost 30 years and just love it here.

Anyway thanks for the information and Videos.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I was looking at the Bosch routers when I discovered that I can buy the Bosch 16171 2 Horsepower Router Motor and the Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base with Above-Table Hex Key for $177 on Amazon. That’s not bad for what I do although I probably need to add a MCLS metal insert for $66.


Johnny; be careful. The Bosch 1617 (2hp) and the 1617EVS ((2 1/4hp)
are not the same thing. 
The *EVS* model has electronic speed control and soft start...the plain Jane 1617 doesn't. The 1617EVS _comes complete with the fixed base...RA1161_
1617EVS | 2.25 HP Electronic Fixed-Base Router | Bosch Power Tools


Benefits

12 Amp motor
Constant Response™ circuitry stabilizes start-up torque
Adjustable speed dial (8000-25,000 RPM)
Microfine bit-depth adjustment
Rounded hardwood handles maximize user control
Right or left switch location - for user preference and consistency (motor does not rotate during depth adjustment)
Threaded three-hole base pattern
Dust-sealed power switch
One-piece armature shaft
2 In. sub-base opening
Fixed base has threaded holes for mounting to router table positioned in common 3-hole pattern
Double insulated
Power switch - now includes dust-sealed power switch
* Now includes RA1161 fixed-base with system for adjusting bit height from above a router table
*


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Johnny; be careful. The Bosch 1617 (2hp) and the 1617EVS ((2 1/4hp)
> are not the same thing.
> The *EVS* model has electronic speed control and soft start...the plain Jane 1617 doesn't. The 1617EVS _comes complete with the fixed base...RA1161_
> 1617EVS | 2.25 HP Electronic Fixed-Base Router | Bosch Power Tools.................


OH WOW Thanks Dan for the heads up. That makes a big difference.


----------

